# NYC Baby Pigeon - Myth No More - Pictures



## MYBG (Aug 16, 2011)

Authentic pictures of New York City Pigeons - updated regularly! www.squabspot.blogspot.com

I had a pigeon come lay eggs in a flower pot on my fire escape. Everyday I take a photo or two of the eggs/squabs so that you can watch them progress.


----------



## MYBG (Aug 16, 2011)

Another photo from www.squabspot.blogspot.com


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They sure picked the right fire escape!


----------

